# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Friendship or Love?

## Miss_Sweet

*The nights are long.
The days are so sad.
Not knowing what we lost.
Not knowing what I had.

I think of you for hours.
Your lips I just can't kiss.
You're the one I want.
You're the one I'd miss.

Although we talk of frienship.
I always think of love.
Hoping we could have more.
Not just a friendly shove.

You tell me of your problems.
I listen with open ears.
I'd like to tell you mine.
But I'll always have fears.

Author - Anonymous*

----------


## friendlygal786

very nice Naila  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank you :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

najane kyun... :Big Grin: ..acha hai...weldone..:up;

----------


## waffa

*niCe post sweetO buSs posts main he dekhai deti ho weSsy pata nahe kahan ghum ho*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for likin :Smile:  main kahin bohaat door gum hoon :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

this one is zabardast thank u for sharing naila  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thank u for liking:bg:

----------


## khawab

simply beautiful  :Smile:  thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## villies

kia bat hey zaberdasst sharing hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks for likiiiiiig

----------


## Tulip

Good one =)

----------


## Noor_Gal

Good job, that was great!

----------


## addison146

;";
  ;/  ("v")";   /";"/
  /;./ "v"   './   %./

LOVE is not only made for Lovers;

its also for FRIENDS

who love each other better than Lovers!

----------

